# MIJ Love



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had a love on for MIJ guitars for years.
My first two electrics were MIJ, a Vantage, that I then I traded on my Yamaha I still own.
There are a few threads concerning vintage Japanese guitars,
none of which mine could be considered as, except maybe the Burny.
Anyway, post your MIJ guitars in this thread, new or old.

80s Burny John Sykes model...










I just added the pickguard. This was similar to the original models.
Gibson Dirty Fingers in the bridge and a Dimarzio PAF Pro in the neck.
Fatter, fifties style neck and it weighs a ton. Love it though.

90s MIJ Epiphone LP Standard...




























I love the burst on this guitar.
I guess that some weren't even aware of these guitars. I wasn't until I picked this one up.
I'm not even sure if they still produce them, someone here will know for sure.
It came with Stan Hinesley pickups, a Zen and a Kasmir.
Not sure which is what, just that they sound great. Very clear and articulate, with enough highend.
I didn't know that it had a push/pull pot until I went to change the knobs one day!
On the lower tone pot for the bridge, the push/pull pot splits the bridge coil. Cool feature.
The only drawback for me, would be the 60s slim taper neck. The shoulders feel a bit "sharp".

'83 Yamaha SC 300T




























A cool guitar that I bought new.
Kenny Loggins played one, so if it's good enough for Kenny... 8P
I replaced the original pups with a set of EMGs in the nineties.
Unfortunately, the battery is buried under the pickguard, doh!
I'll have to recitfy that, one day. I haven't played it in years though.

I have a few others that I'll post once I get some decent pics of them.
Now let's see yours!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A 1980-81 Epiphone Riviera, MIJ, antique sunburst. Have Gibson '57s in there right now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

gession. pre-lespaul reborn by tokai (before they labeled their own). el degas 345 resto-mod.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really love the plain top burst. This one is very nice.



sulphur said:


> !


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was about to post exactly the same thing 



Robert1950 said:


> I really love the plain top burst. This one is very nice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice guitars...


My classical, my first electric, my bass and my first good electric are all MIJ--and I have no problem with that.
My favorite of the bunch is my Iceman.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are nice examples guys.

Oh zontar, let's see that Iceman!

:30171373:


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a Tokai LS110 - a keeper for sure.
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg76/rockinbluesfan/IMG_0070.jpg


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

My MIJ is at a Luthier, getting a Bigsby installed. As soon as I have it back, I am posting a picture =D


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

My Vantage 832GDT. Don't ever use it actually....

http://s1181.beta.photobucket.com/user/rcacs/library/Vantage%20guitar

cheers


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahhh, all that brass. 8)

You can tell they were children of the 70-80s with that kind of hardware.

My Burny has a brass nut, a popular choice back then.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay, I'll play along. Here's my Tokai Goldstar Sound that I bought in 1985 for $250.00










My Tokai Springysound:










And finally my Tokai Love Rock which I bought from Sneakypete. This one's so nice it gets two photos. )


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a really nice Love Rocks Kenmac, love the top!

Was that bridge original equipment on the Goldstar? It's monsterous!
Lace Sensors in there too?


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I want them all........one day, they will be mine (or their similar counterparts)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

sulphur said:


> That's a really nice Love Rocks Kenmac, love the top!
> 
> Was that bridge original equipment on the Goldstar? It's monsterous!
> Lace Sensors in there too?


Thanks Sulphur. The bridge wasn't original. Apparently the first owner (I bought it from the second owner) decided to put a whammy system on the guitar. I had the guitar further modified with Lace Sensors pickups and I had a 22nd fret added.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a couple more.

First up is a Charvel Wildcard #5.
I bought this new at the end of last year.
Really nice unfinished neck, well made guitar.
The factory went bankrupt this year, these are no longer made, afaik.
I have a humbucker from JS Moore to go into the bridge, eventually.










Definitely one of the wierdest bursts that I've seen. It's called "Molten Lava Burst". 
It goes from the yellow in the center, to a reddish orange, into a dark blue/purple.
Not exactly for everyone. You either love it, or hate it.

90s Tele '52 Reissue.
Two tone burst that I love. A little rough around the edges, but in overall good shape.
A real twang machine, wow. This is the ultimate old school Tele, in my books.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Oh zontar, let's see that Iceman!
> 
> :30171373:


My MIJ's:
Taro Classical








What my LP copy looked like for most of its existence-


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A second post because the site is giving me a hassle to post pictures again--so I have refreshed--
My bass-


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What my LP copy looks like now


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My Iceman, finally, as requested-









(They've all been seen here before--but here they are again...)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I remember seeing the LP, but not the bass or the Iceman.

That Iceman looks fantastic! Love it!

What make is that bass?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My favourite Japanes guitar is this one.



















and I also love this weird little guy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice Mike, I was waiting for the Z!

Bordering on over the top, yet still sexy.
I think that it's the tiny waist on those guitars that makes me feel that way.

That Kent is a cool one too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh it's completely over the top.

It's like Zorro's guitar


(if Zorro was a guitarist....)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I remember seeing the LP, but not the bass or the Iceman.
> 
> That Iceman looks fantastic! Love it!
> 
> What make is that bass?


Thanks.

The bass is a Granada--same as the LP copy--it was a brand name used in Canada for guitars made by Matsumoku (Probably best known for Aria, although they made lots of other brands) They were primarily marketed through music schools.

I still love the Iceman look and feel.


----------



## theruley (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Any details theruley? Nice top on that one.


----------



## theruley (Oct 24, 2011)

its an Epiphone elitist. It takes turns with my Les Paul traditional as #1.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice pair!

I see you Bonamassafied the Trad, nice.


----------



## nateguitars19 (Nov 7, 2012)

Heres a few pics of my japanese guitars.

1995 (i think) paisley strat


2002 54 reissue floral print bass


J Mascis signature Jazzmaster


2006 62 reissue tele


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

sulphur said:


> 80s Burny John Sykes model...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The colors in the top are amazing. the way the grain make the sides sink in visually is wonderful.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

A MIJ thread and no one has posted a MIJ Ibanez yet?! Let me fix that ;o) I love MIJ Ibanez guitars...

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz232/doriangrey777/New%20RG550/DSCN7632.jpg 

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz232/doriangrey777/DSCN7054.jpg


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks bzrkrage!

Nate, those are some fine examples.
I'd seen paisley Teles, but wasn't aware of the Strats. Very cool floral print bass too.
That Jazzmaster is a jaw dropper though, beautiful!

Hey doriangrey, is that a Premier? That looks like an Evo, without the monkey grip, nice one.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Hey doriangrey, is that a Premier? That looks like an Evo, without the monkey grip, nice one.


the one with the pearloid pickguard is a 1990 MIJ RG550 and the galaxy black one in the case is a 2008 MIJ Prestige RG2550z. 

..and btw - I do have a MIJ Jem as well - with the gold hardware switched out for brushed silver hardware - I also replaced the EVO pups with a set of Canadian hand-made pups from Jon Moore at tonefordays.com (cool guy to work with)

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz232/doriangrey777/DSCN7818.jpg 


I really like your Sykes Les Paul - I;ve always liked black les pauls - they have that ultra cool rock look...love 'em


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, Prestige, that's what I meant. 8P

Nice Jem! I agree with your choice in hardware, gold is a little too blingy for me.

The Burny is a back breaker. I haven't taken an actual weight measurement, but it's hefty!
It has a Dirt Finger in the bridge and that really sounds great in this guitar.
I've yet to find a comparible pup for the neck though. The last try was a Dimarzio PAF Pro.
I have a TV Jones Magnatron to try in there next.

I recieved a few pups from Jon, one for the Charvel and a full set for an RG.
Both of those projects have been on the back burner for now, I have to get on that.


----------



## nateguitars19 (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks sulphur! they do look great!
i also forgot the last of my MIJ's, it has been posted on the sight before, but here it is again!
1979 ibanez musician mc400 or 500?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nateguitars19 said:


> thanks sulphur! they do look great!
> i also forgot the last of my MIJ's, it has been posted on the sight before, but here it is again!
> 1979 ibanez musician mc400 or 500?


very nice! that is a collectible there


----------



## nateguitars19 (Nov 7, 2012)

doriangrey said:


> very nice! that is a collectible there


thankyou! it sure is!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

edited...cleaned up my photobucket account


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

edited...cleaned up my photobucket account...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, I'll bite. What is is?

it looks old and classy.



sneakypete;4
50324 said:


>


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

some nice guitars there sneakypete


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice guitars sneakypete, how about some brand and model names for us mainlanders. 8)


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Never a lack of MIJ love here 
Pictured '78 Ibanez PF100 '82 Ibanez Polar White AR100 '95 Ibanez Talman.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

pretty sure these have all been posted before but I`ll list the info again...


brown one is a History, made by Fujigen for sale in a single chain of shops...Shimamura across Japan. Timeless Timber top on those with a flame maple veneer. Serial dates to 2001. Store manager told me it`s from the first run made of these, no way of knowing for sure but he said he remembered them. They now list the latest models as Heritage wood, guess the Timeless Timber is not used anymore for some reason.


burst is a FGN, Fujigen...mode number is BATT 20, has the custom shop certificate...Honduras body and neck, lacquer finish, Duncan p`ups...top end in it`s day... solid Timeless Timber top. Serial dates to 2001.


Last one is a 1950 Kiso Suzuki, dated on the label...appears to be all solid wood to me and I found it in a local antiques shop. Has the original hard case...one of my favs.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

83 IBANEZ ARTIST AM 205


















YAMAHA SA 2200


















GRETSCH TENNESSEE ROSE


















80 SIGMA D10 ANNIVERSARY


----------



## cristinelo (Mar 21, 2012)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Here is a Tokai LS110 - a keeper for sure.
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg76/rockinbluesfan/IMG_0070.jpg


Nice piece.
But something is wrong with it....
Shouldn`t the logo be written mirrored? Something like iakoT ?
Therefore I think this is a Chinese knock-off. 
hwopv


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

cristinelo said:


> Nice piece.
> But something is wrong with it....
> Shouldn`t the logo be written mirrored? Something like iakoT ?
> Therefore I think this is a Chinese knock-off.
> hwopv


They couldn't even make the guitar the right way! 8P


----------

